# Anesthesia cheat sheet/notes



## umcanes4 (May 14, 2013)

Good afternoon!

I will be moving over to our Anesthesia dept to code and was wondering if anyone had any cheat sheets or notes that they would like to share with me. This way I can become familiar with some of it before I move over to that dept.. Let me know and I will send you the email address 

Thanks!


----------

